# Water gel for roaches?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Does everyone use this stuff or can you supply them enough moisture via foods with a high water content like iceberg lettuce, apple, orange etc?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

We give our roaches water gel, the same as well sell.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine get all there water from there food


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> We give our roaches water gel, the same as well sell.


oh right didn't realise you could buy dry crystals which expand like you sell. On your site it says mix 4g of crystals with 1ltr of water. I've only bought crystals once before and that was already expanded gel so was sold in grams, so if you expanded 4g of dry crystals, how many wet grams does that make?


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

10g of Crystals can make 2.5L of Water/Bug Gel, check out Ebay

100g (25litres) Aqua Crystals - Water Gel for Livefood | eBay UK

I always take Water/Bug Gel out of Roach box when fresh food put in.


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't use water gel and I don't think it's needed, mine get all their moisture they need from the food I give them.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oh one thing for those who use it. Do you use bottled water or distilled or is tap water ok?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> oh one thing for those who use it. Do you use bottled water or distilled or is tap water ok?


I used tap water.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> oh one thing for those who use it. Do you use bottled water or distilled or is tap water ok?


I use RO.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ok one FINAL question (wow I'm overcomplicating this)..

I weighed out 4g of dry crystals and then put them in a big jug with 1ltr of water. It's been 4-5 hours and there are a lot of swollen crystals but also still a fair bit of excess water when I dip my hand is. Will the whole litre turn into a gel like consistency if left over night or is there usually a fair bit of excess water to drain off before you put the expanded crystals into a jar or what ever you store them?: victory:


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

I wouldn't drain excess water off, you want max amount of water for when you do give to roaches. Put it in 2l of lemonade bottle with a big funnel. Try using hot water for crystals, heat speeds the expansion process up )


----------

